# E425 Tyre pressures?



## Grievous (Jun 27, 2005)

Can Anyone tell me what tyre pressures there E400 is running on?


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Just sold our E425 but ran it for 18 months at the recommended 79psi (5.5 bar) - seemed OK at that. 

Trevor


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

If it helps, I have a Bessacarr E645 and until Feb. this year was running on Michelin Camper tyres at 79 psi. In Feb, changed the tyres with Avon, which I was reccomended to use 65 psi for. From previous topics it seems that if you run on a lower pressure, you get a rather smoother ride whatever the brand of tyres.
saluti eddied


----------



## Grievous (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks guys will try it at 79psi, it was delivered with 55psi so quite a way off what it should have been! just hope that toilet door and cooker doesnt get any noisier when we go over bumps


----------



## AlanMo (May 14, 2005)

I think you will find that 80 is the max pressure and that actual running pressure can be much less depending on load. I asked a similar question some time ago and that was the general reaction. Michelin were very helpfull when I emailed them with the query.

Alan


----------

